

Using the Best Tools in Programming: Not Really Doable - bad_user
http://blog.alexn.org/2009/02/using-best-tools-in-programming-not.html

======
rw
The author didn't mention the low-level virtual machine project:
<http://llvm.org>

~~~
jaaron
Or Apache Thrift:

<http://incubator.apache.org/thrift/>

------
seiji
Yegge mentions the same thing (search for "LLVM" and start reading from
there): <http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008_06_01_archive.html>

